# Single Six Fans



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Single Six Fans "where are you"*

Hey Folks: New to the site and haven't got the search feature figgered out yet.
Anyone enjoying the Convertible or the .17
I'd like to see some of your work and/or thoughts.

I did some editing just in case:smt1099

Thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Ruger .22 SAs:*

I am currently without a Single Six. I did have a convertible which was a great squirrel gun. I kept the magnum cylinder in it for hunting, but used the .22 WRF cartridges instead of .22 Magnums. The slightly larger cartridges were easier to handle with cold hands than the tiny .22 r.f.

I was on the verge of buying a Bearcat when a good three-screw Super Blackhawk popped up blowing my budget.

Did have a .32 Magnum Single Six for awhile. Neat little revolver but didn't fill my needs so traded it off. Kind of miss it at times.

Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

have a standard .22 convertable for a plinker and a pair of .32 mag birdshead Single Sixes but no .17 cal one. I just don't see any real benefit to the chambring in sucha short bbl. In a rifle yes, but I just would see that cartridge loosing too much in such a platform. I would howver grab one of the .17 Hunter convertables that got out of the factory.


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

this is my Ruger Stainless Single Six with the .22 Mag. cylinder installed. I love this gun and it usually always is the last one we grab when my wife and I are headed for the range. She likes to load and unload the empty brass. You place your shots more carefully because you only have 6. Mine is very accurate with the .22 Magnum cylinder installed, which is quite rare. Most of the people I have spoken with complain about the guns accuracy with .22 Magnum cartridges. Mine seems to be the opposite. Bill T.


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

I also have one that was made in 1976. Haven't compared accuracy between lr and mag but believe the mag would be better because the barrel is a thousanth bigger to suite the magnum bullet.


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't have the convertable, but if I ever get another it will be. Mine is very accurate. Frank


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the 9.5 inch barrel convertible and I love it so far. I shot it today and went through 100 rounds of LR and 50 rounds of Fiocchi magnums.....shooting from a pistol rest off the hood of my Jeep this thing is awesome.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*New to me*

Hey Folks: just an update on my search. 
Found SS Blue 5 1/2" convertible Orange looking Ruger Box 
Shoots ok.
I now need a 4 1/2" 6 1/2" 9" in same
Next; I need: Ruger Single Six .17hmr:smt083

Craig


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 1977 New Model Single-Six Covertible. Great squirrel and rabbit gun. Plink around all day with the .22lrs and load .22mags for hunting. Great gun for teaching kids to shoot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have owned a 5 1/2" single six for 20 years and it is more accurate than I am. I usually shoot 22 LR thru it and it shoots them very well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I have owned a 5 1/2 in. S-6 for around 25 yrs now. It shows a little wear on the frame (chips etc.) and a little holster wear. It has been and cotinues to be my 'FUN GUN' !


----------

